# New Coral Shipment!!!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys and gals,

We are expecting a new Sulawesi and surrounding islands shipment on Sunday ready for Monday the 15th!

The supplier sent me a few sample photos of what to expect. We are getting over 300 awesome pieces!!


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*new shipment*


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*new shipment*

I will post some more photos of the shipment when it lands!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

OOOoo.....sexy. See you soon.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Taipan said:


> OOOoo.....sexy. See you soon.


Im in too Red...pectinia


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I am pretty excited, I have been talking with the supplier all week and been getting various photos of different stuff. I finally just told him to send it all lol. The Pectina are amazing, I have never seen one with those colours like that.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

I wanna see the piece in that second picture puffed out and under actinics! 

>jason


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah there are some wicked lobos and brains coming in. The photos were taken with his phone too so I am sure they will look a little better in person. I tried a little white balance but nothing overly crazy. I don't like saturating photos. I could do a few though and have people drooling lol.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

wow nice shipment. why are you so far awaay!!!! =[


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have had a few requests for pricing and reservations. We don't know what the pieces will cost until they land, and we won't be posting them once we know (we like to keep that info in house!  ) 

Secondly we don't do reservations as its not fair to customers who come into the store and wan't something that is sold or on hold. I think we all know that frustrating feeling!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Oupulino said:


> what it is on pic # 4 ????


Its an Ultra Rainbow Lobo I played with the saturation on  That lobo is a gift from the supplier for being so awesome lol.


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys, 

Just heard from our supplier the airline bumped our delivery date. I will let you guys know when I hear back from them. It will still be this week, were just not sure when. 

CRS


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Corals are on route. Will land Wednesday afternoon. Ready for sale Thursday morning!!!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

*Its here!!!*


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Ooo....Nice.....*

Sexy.....


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

oh hot damn!!! crs bring the heat!


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

And time to go broke


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Superb shipment. got some killer pieces there!


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

very nice pectinias


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*It took me awhile......(Sorry lol) ......*

A lot of people have asked me if I've seen their new shipment yet. I finally managed to make my way down this afternoon (I needed an excuse and found one). A well deserved trip. There is still a lot of nice specimens available. Enclosed are some eye candy taken from a mobile phone. Enjoy.

P.S. - Thanks to Tristan for the great conversation and showing me (and the people I was shopping for) some love. 

P.P.S. - Mark and Shawn's presence are sorely missed.  Yeah - whatever....it's summer and they're enjoying it. I don't blame them. lol


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Worthy of a 2nd visit......*

I broke down figuratively and trekked Burlington way again. I'm broke literally because I did venture there again. I would have been MORE broke if Tristan had not "showed me some love" on pricing.  Thanks again. 

I'm weak. I admit it.

Acanthastrea maxima pieces (debatable; scholarly literature suggest that this classification of acan is no longer relevant and that there is/should be in fact a sub classification of smaller "mini" scolymia that would be more accurate)

Acanthastrea bowerbanki - "mini donut"/"mini scolymia" (debatable; uncertain what it actually is....it's just plain cool)

Peach/Orange Spiny Pectinia alcicornis

P.S. - Still miss Shawn and Mark (no offence Tristan lol  )


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice acro, lower left, first pic. Your tank is changing.

P.S. FTS time.


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

*what kinda shroom*

what kind of ric shroom is the one in the first pic ?


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

They are Jumbo Yumas. We have a couple pieces left, they are about 3" across. No more blues, just oranges and pinks.


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

*shrooms*

i want some blues .. any idea if you will get more


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

We get them fairly regularly. We won't have more for a while until we get a new coral order in.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Tristan what are these zoas called and do you have any more???


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the first ones at home... Perks I guess. We have more of the second photo in the shop. Frags and colonies available.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

. Will have to pay more attention next time lol.


----------

